# Have You Ever Exchanged Homes for Vacation?



## Lon (Apr 23, 2016)

My step daughter periodically exchanges her home in Nelson New Zealand for two weeks with a family from France, Switzerland, Sweden.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 23, 2016)

Never had Lon, but it sounds like a good plan for those who like to travel.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 23, 2016)

No but it's a good idea if you're prepared to allow strangers into your home and all of your possessions.

If you do it, your possessions must be at the bare minimum and not  be too concerned if some are missing 
and/or damaged upon your return.

Taken all this into consideration it's a good way to visit other places at a reduced cost.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 23, 2016)

lt just sounds like far too much trouble to lock up valuables and personal items and clothing, etc etc.


----------



## Lon (Apr 23, 2016)

If you do a search you will find several Home Exchange sites that offer suggestions on how to protect your belongings and property for exchanges. Vehicles re often exchanged as are boats, golf course access etc.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 23, 2016)

Lon said:


> If you do a search you will find several Home Exchange sites that offer suggestions on how to protect your belongings and property for exchanges. Vehicles re often exchanged as are boats, golf course access etc.



Too much trouble.  Wouldn't be worth it to me.  We don't take short trips, only 1 to 3 months.


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 23, 2016)

I did once, but the exchange was with a man I was familiar with. He lived in Eastbourne (south England) and I lived in San Francisco. Turned out exceptionally well for both of us.

I wish there'd been Air-bed and breakfast (Airbnb) places while I was traveling. They started in 2008, a few years after I decided to end my traveling. I'd offer my place up for Airbnb if I could. It would be a cool way to meet people.


----------



## Kadee (Apr 23, 2016)

I've seen an segment on our current affair about home swapping ..I believe there are several websites related to just that as well as couch surfing ..as the call it here in Australia ..


----------

